# Pellets and feed



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I was given a bag of the Purina green pellets. It's huge and with winter coming, it is perfect according to the directions. 

First exposure, I waited 2hrs after their normal feeding time and only gave them the pellets. They didn't eat.

Second time, I tried mixing it in with their regular feed and they have not taken. I have sat and watched and they don't touch any of it, just scattering it. 

It's been 5 days now and they still don't look interested. I mixed the pellets with less feed every time.

I'd hate to see this bag go to waste. How long did it take your birds to transition over? Does anyone have success with both feed and pellets or do you have to go one or the other?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

My birds were on it for the last 8 months. I fed exclusively gold which the birds seemed to like more than the green. I had no trouble making the switch.
I now feed 32% protein catfish pellets, barley, and corn because of cost.
Unless I buy two tons from Browns you cannot buy the nutriblend in my area for under $28.00 a bag.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Give them the pellets only and leave it in there all day, they will eat it when they get hungry enough. After that, you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Give them the pellets only and leave it in there all day, they will eat it when they get hungry enough. After that, you shouldnt have a problem.


Agreed. When they have a choice, they will not eat the pellets until they are used to them.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

When you feed the pellets, don't have a wire floor. I mixed feed after they started on pellets and they would toss all pellets out looking for the grain, same thing happened with peanuts. Went thru a lot of feed around here. I stay with pellets, its all I can get in this area. Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blacksheep said:


> I was given a bag of the Purina green pellets. It's huge and with winter coming, it is perfect according to the directions.
> 
> First exposure, I waited 2hrs after their normal feeding time and only gave them the pellets. They didn't eat.
> 
> ...


I would keep mixing it with the grains and do not refill till they eat all of it..add more pellets and less grain every other feeding till you are just feeding all pellets..do it slow..and leave it till they eat it. just to let you know the green is 18% protein..if your breeding that is fine..if not use the gold it is a maintenance feed 14% protien.


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

It only took my birds a couple days to transition to pellets and they've been on green & gold for about 2 years now. I'm very happy with the results and I do follow the directions on the bag closely. I feed at 6am and 6pm and pull the feed trays when done so I have very little waste unless I spill it. While breeding I do keep feed in front of them at all times but its in individual cages. I pay 19.50 per bag so its reasonable for a small loft like mine. When I transitioned to pellets I didnt give any choices - I pulled the grains and grit , cleaned the loft and they got pellets. They do seem to like the gold better at certain times of the year but most generally they are hungry and when chow time rolls around and they eat what ever mix is in front of them and when they slow down then the feed tray gets pulled until the next feeding. I give fresh water each day with one table spoon of dr braggs apple cider vinegar added to each gallon.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Short answers are:

Feed grit with it, even though the bag probably states grit is not necessary with it.

Store anyway you like as long as it is protected from vermin and the elements.

There is a certain amount of "loss" due to grain sometimes being turned into powder from the weight of it (you will see that in the bottom of the bag or container you keep it in).

Many believe that a total diet of pellets will cause birds to be more thirsty, and thus possibly stop on the way home from a race, to drink somewhere. I can not say whether this is true or not.

I fed totally pellets last year and I was not satisfied with my racing performances. But there are so many variables in racing, that it can only be viewed as anecdotal evidence right now. I have now switched to a 16% protein feed mixture (Sommers company), mixed with a 21% turkey pellet mixture (2 parts seed and 1 part pellets), during the racing or breeding season. That is my latest experiment and seems to be working well. I feed one tablespoon per bird, twice a day.

Purina Nutrablend Gold, and Green are the best pellets I think. I do not care for the Checker Pellets at all.

If feeding a seed only diet, it should be a mixture that is at least 16% protein. For racing pigeons. For any fancy pigeons, I would guess that any pellet is fine. Those types of birds don't do much other than just strut around looking pretty. 

Babies raised on Purina Gold and/or Green, are very very healthy babies. Better than those raised on grain/seed.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

I started pellet yesterday mixed with seed for transition. pigeons just went for the seeds I added a little water to soften the pellets.. no nothing changed until the evening took all feed out put new pellets in only a few in each cup for them and they went for it. I do believe they will eventually get hungry enough that they should eat just about anything you put for them.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

USA4thewin said:


> I started pellet yesterday mixed with seed for transition. pigeons just went for the seeds I added a little water to soften the pellets.. no nothing changed until the evening took all feed out put new pellets in only a few in each cup for them and they went for it. I do believe they will eventually get hungry enough that they should eat just about anything you put for them.


I wouldn't suggest adding water tom the pellets. Too much can go wrong. They won't eat them wet.

Where in Ky are you?


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I switched to the green and gold pellets last April. The best transition is to only offer the pellets and they will eat them as soon as they are hungry enough. It will only take them missing one meal before they figure out that the pellets are food. 
Good luck, it is a great product.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried a few years ago transitioning to pellets and the birds wouldnt have it... I cut more and more seed out until it was 100% pellets.. still the birds wouldnt eat.. I waited a few days and still nothing. Birds got skinny and I gave up. They would have rather starved to death than eat the damn pellets. Will be trying again here shortly.


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Conditionfreak said:


> Feed grit with it, even though the bag probably states grit is not necessary with it.


If you feed grit that has other minerals in it, as most pigeon grits do, you'd be overfeeding the minerals. There are minerals in the Purina feed, in the right amounts for your birds. Too much of something can be bad. Try eating a tablespoon of salt and see how you feel.

Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

windyflat said:


> My birds were on it for the last 8 months. I fed exclusively gold which the birds seemed to like more than the green. I had no trouble making the switch.
> I now feed 32% protein catfish pellets, barley, and corn because of cost.
> Unless I buy two tons from Browns you cannot buy the nutriblend in my area for under $28.00 a bag.



32% protein is very high. I was told by a old guy thats had birds forever, that there's a such thing as protein poisoning and never feed over 18%.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> 32% protein is very high. I was told by a old guy thats had birds forever, that there's a such thing as protein poisoning and never feed over 18%.


High protein will hurts kidneys and extra protein is toxic to the body, nitrogen will be in blood in excessive amounts which causes poisoning. Also high levels of protein in the diet of birds will decrease the amount of fat produced by the liver and high protein increases thirst, sudden ingestion very high protein will also cause vomiting. 18% when breeding


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/whey-protein-powder-10311.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pigeon-feed-20054.html


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Converting birds to pellets of any kind takes time , the breeding season is the best time to do it because the birds are more willing to eat anything in front of them to feed their offspring and the offspring will then be introduced to it once they start eatting on their own as well so in tern know it as a food source so thats how and when I would introduce it to your birds .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was told not to feed higher than 16%. He said many feed 18% but should feed around 16%.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A good way to keep your cost down and feed grains is to mix your own. I will mix 150lbs at a time in a large plastic garbage can. This way I can keep the cost down. 
Base Mix 12% protein. 
50lbs Excello Breeder $26.00
50lbs Excello Premium $24.00
25lbs corn $6.00
25lbs milo $5.00
61.00/150 is $.40 lb or $20.00 for 50 lbs. 
I have looked at a bunch of base mixes the Belgians use and they seem to have a good amount of corn. I can also get millet cheap, but I think they are about the same carb and protein wise. The feed when mixed looks nice. I think without the cut down there are too many peas. My birds can still fatten up on the mix for the winter. 
I have not had good luck with pellets. I will give them vitamines, picstones, and red grit along with the feed. I think another secret to keep cost down is to not keep so many birds. I like around 50 going into breeding season. I do not race so all will breed. No extra birds around to feed.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

In the breeding season I will go two Breeder and one premium and add safflower seeds. If you can get purina wild bird feed without cracked corn cheap you can use that to cut down your feed. It has corn, millet, milo, wheat, and sunflower seeds. I used to could get it for about $16. Made for a good mix with the pigeon mixes. I am thinking the above mix would also be a pretty good racing mix. I would add barley and maybe some wheat.


----------

